# Big Band again



## Saxer (Oct 9, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/saxer/blusen-blazer

- saxes are real
- brass is samplemodeling and wallander wivi (played by windcontroller)
- piano alicia's keys
- bass trilian
- drums bfd3


----------



## ryans (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice...

Ryan


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi there ... linky does not worky? It wants me to install a 'new soundcloud' - huh?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 10, 2013)

Hannes_F @ 10.10.2013 said:


> Hi there ... linky does not worky? It wants me to install a 'new soundcloud' - huh?


ups, same here... sound cloud says: We’re performing some quick maintenance this morning from 9:00 CET. Check our status blog for more details.

but you can go here https://soundcloud.com/saxer and click on "Blusen & Blazer"


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## impressions (Oct 10, 2013)

this is hot. ooohh the saxs are real hehe. still very cool, thanks for upload.


----------



## Daniel White Music (Oct 10, 2013)

Very cool! Groovy. :D


----------



## TGV (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah! It's a very groovy piece, indeed.

Wrt the sound: I guess you played the same sax three times in the ensemble parts?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 10, 2013)

TGV @ 10.10.2013 said:


> Yeah! It's a very groovy piece, indeed.
> 
> Wrt the sound: I guess you played the same sax three times in the ensemble parts?


it's regular big band section... so two alto, two tenor and bariton sax. trumpets are two samplemodeling and two wivi, same with trombones. each voice recorded individually.

thanks for the groovy comments :D


----------



## pavolbrezina (Oct 17, 2013)

Saxer @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/saxer/blusen-blazer
> 
> - saxes are real
> - brass is samplemodeling and wallander wivi (played by windcontroller)
> ...



Drums doesnt sound so realistic, almost like from some Casio keyboard. Try VSL Jazz Drums for this kind of productions.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 24, 2013)

LikeLikeLikeLike o=< 

it´s great, how all these different Istruments from different origins bled an work well together... maybe it´s the groove, which glues them together ...


----------



## bbunker (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi saxer. We're Neighbours!!! I'm just down the A61 from you in Kaiserslautern!

And I have to say...that track sounds great. Really, really good stuff.


----------



## Jem7 (Oct 25, 2013)

Really nice track. I wish the mixing was better and more smooth on hi mid range.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 25, 2013)

pavolbrezina @ 17.10.2013 said:


> Drums doesnt sound so realistic, almost like from some Casio keyboard. Try VSL Jazz Drums for this kind of productions.


yepp... i got the new bfd3 and immediately wanted to use them... as i know now that wasn't a great idea. next time i'll use vsl drums or the xln-addictive-jazzdrums!




Jem7 @ 25.10.2013 said:


> Really nice track. I wish the mixing was better and more smooth on hi mid range.


that's right - i wish i could mix better! maybe i give it another try... some day...


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 25, 2013)

Fantastic track! Really well done on all fronts! Thank you!


----------

